# Peptides for Hair Regrowth



## hulklion (Mar 11, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Have any of you used peps and experienced hair growth where before you were thinning/receding? 

Any experiences using PAL-GHK? or are there any other peptides shown to increase hair growth?

Thank you for your feedback. [/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

TB-500 is known to regrow hair.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thymosin Beta-4. Anyone have a log of it or used it before?

I found a few logs on another forum. They were using 2-4mg per week for 6 weeks and then a maintence dose of 2mg per month. The ones using 4mg per week split the shots into two per week. One research animal said it had thicker hair on the 4mg per week.


----------

